# Micro table saws. Anyone use one?



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I just picked up a Proxxon FET micro table saw and wondered if anyone here has one or has had experience with one?;
http://www.proxxontools.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=&idproduct=196
http://www.amazon.com/Proxxon-37070-FET-Table-Saw/dp/B005FI3MKC/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

The older version had a speed control that the newer model does not. According to the instructions for that model, slower speeds were better for plastics, which is what I bought this for. I didn't know this model had no control and was somewhat disappointed. 

I did a little search and found one Italian model forum where one member stated that table saws should be run at full speed which surprised me. Anyone have any comment to this?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

High speeds and plastic don't mix, obviously they decided that plastic wasn't a major material! I've never had luck with high speed cutting of any flavor and plastic. I'd send it back.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bruce,

That saw looks very much like the one offered by MicroMark ...

http://www.micromark.com/microlux-mini-tilt-arbor-table-saw-for-benchtop-hobby-use,7500.html

I have an older version of this. Worked well for a while, then some issue cropped up.

I've gotta run, but I'll try to describe them later ...

TJ


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

What's being cut that needs a 3 inch blade spinning at 7,000 rpm? 

Most full size table saws run 3400-3600 rpm and they can cut up to 3 inches thick @ 90* vs 1 inch with a micro.

I've cut plexi and lexan before on my saw with good results. If you have a dedicated blade ground with the proper rake and hook you get great results.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, remember that the larger diameter blade will be moving faster at the business end than the little 3" blade. However, I can't see cutting plastic with this, it'll be melting, not cutting.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've used my little table saw countless times to cut small stock for various hobby uses. I can cut small stock with the tiny saw that would be near impossible for me to do on my large (10" blade) Delta table saw. I'd rather keep all 10 fingers!

The saw in quesiton is variable speed, and has a tilting blade, so compound cuts are possible.

The bugs with my old saw had to do with the electronic-board motor control (had to replace that once), and more fundamentally, the belt-driven drive between the motor and the saw spindle itself. The belt constantly comes loose/off, and I have to open up the saw and reinstall it. I've replace the belt with new ones, of course.... But the problem is, there's no way to move the motor position a bit to induce more tension between the motor spindle and the blade spindle. Not good design there.

I believe that later-generation MicroMark saws (that look the same on the outside) have had their insides redesigned to remedy this problem.

TJ


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

> High speeds and plastic don't mix, obviously they decided that plastic wasn't a major material! I've never had luck with high speed cutting of any flavor and plastic.


The strange thing is, on their separate blades, there is a chart that has the six speeds of the older model and a table for different materials. Speed #3 is for plastics.


> That saw looks very much like the one offered by MicroMark ...


The one MicroMark sells is the older version with a better fence than the Proxxon version. You can get that one for $300 through Amazon ($80 less than MM). What I didn't like about that, was the cheap rip fence and not as nice miter guide and access to the motor & belt.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

> The bugs with my old saw had to do with the electronic-board motor control (had to replace that once), and more fundamentally, the belt-driven drive between the motor and the saw spindle itself. The belt constantly comes loose/off, and I have to open up the saw and reinstall it. I've replace the belt with new ones, of course.... But the problem is, there's no way to move the motor position a bit to induce more tension between the motor spindle and the blade spindle.


I will have to take a closer look here as I believe all of that has changed. The belt is a ribbed belt and I don't see how it could slide off.

BTW, the motor is DC. There is a small circuit board that is a full wave bridge inverter. I wonder if some 120V DC speed control would work? I assume a DC control would be better than AC.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If the motor is a universal DC motor, a speed control should work fine, and you can get one for around $10 or so at Harbor Freight. I'd try that and see if it solves your issue.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I asked their service department about the motor and all they could tell me it was rated at 100 watts.


----------

